# Got my Ed Brown in today :)



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Got a call yesterday from the dealer I ordered it from. He ordered it on July 15th - my stainless Special Forces came in yesterday afternoon. I went and picked it up today 

The sun is too far down in the sky for me to get better pics, but here is one...










I'll tell ya what - the dealer had a Nighthawk T3 in stock - stainless model. I shot a T3 back in May, and that is what got me back on the 1911 kick a few month's ago. I really liked that gun... Anyway, while I was there, I asked the dealer to see the stainless T3 I knew he had in stock.... I was thinking of asking him if I could move my deposit over to the Nighthawk - and buy that instead... I thought about it on the drive there.

But, I played with both guns for several minutes, as he did other things. I considered asking, but in the end, I decided I wanted the Brown more. I had the extra $$ on me, since I didn't buy anything at the gun show today. But, as tempting as it was, I wanted what I ordered originally. I am also glad I called and made the one change - thin grips instead of normal grips.

After getting that Dan Wesson Valor back in July, I've fallen in love with its thinner grips.

Anyway - I'll try to take a better photo tomorrow


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I took a few indoor pics... Someone hooked me up with some sand colored Valor thin grips a while back. I saved them for the Brown. I love these grips in black on my stainless Valor...

I planned to get another set in black, but for now I am using these... They are the same - just a different color...

Do you guys think it goes? I may just leave them on there instead of buying another set in black... What's the opinion?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice looking 1911 ya got there... those grips really look sharp on it. Congrats! 

Are those OD Green color?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, they are actually "sand colored." The inside light and the flash played with the color, I think.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

That is a fine looking gun. If it only shoots half as well as it looks, you should be happy.

Or.......is it the other way around? :watching:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

In my no humble opinion The sand grips look better than the black.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks. After seeing them on for a few hours, I have decided I'll keep them. Not worth $60+ to go buy a set of black ones, I think...


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Pretty sweet, Ship! Almost sweet enough to make a confirmed Glocker want a 1911 again. Almost...

Just kidding! Hard to beat a well-built 1911A1, and that one looks very well-put-together.

Concur on the grip color choice, too.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks.

I actually had this exact gun a few years ago - just not with the thin grips. I got into Berettas heavily, and never shot the 1911s anymore. So, I sold the two I had. But, I got the bug again


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Beautiful piece. Congrats!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow. Very nice! A good combination of plain and elegance!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks...

I got to shoot it today - put 100 rounds thru it.

VERY smooth. Worked 100%. No issues. Very accurate.

I also love the chainlink texturing... And, the trigger pull is perfect. It's probably around 4lbs. The Ed Brown I had around 5 years ago was closer to 3, and I found that a little too light.

I considered changing out the rear sight to the same kind my Dan Wesson has. But after shooting it, I'm not going to both. Until I got the DW, I only liked 3 dot sights. The Brown has 3 dot sights. The gun is so accurate, that I don't feel like messing with it. No need to set up both guns exactly alike.

Also, I did a few double taps - fantastic. Second shot hit so close to the first... Probably best I've shot on some of those doubletaps...

Here are a couple of newer photos with the new grips. I am going to keep the VZ G10 double diamond grips on it afterall...



















And, I've always loved the perfect, white circles on the sights that Brown uses - very bright around the tritium:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I am glad you repented from the false teaching and returned to the true light brought forth by Saint John M. Browning.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> I am glad you repented from the false teaching and returned to the true light brought forth by Saint John M. Browning.


Hahaha... Not quite repented.

Sorry, the Beretta 92 is still my all time fav gun. The gun feels perfect in my hand. But i just decided I didn't need nine of them any longer.

I've owned 1911s many times over the years. I think I've owned 8 or 9 before these two.

But, I did miss having a 1911


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice piece and those grips look great on it. I'm partial to grips with the plunger tube support but they still look sharp. Brown's grip and thumb safety are my favorite design and feel so good in the hand.

Enjoy it man.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

May the Spirit of Saint J.M. Browning convict you to see the true light.


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

Very, very nice. While I don't have a dozen 1911s on hand anymore, I will always have a few around...


----------



## jeager106 (Sep 27, 2014)

You have a really fine 1911 there sir! The Ed Brown is arguably the best 1911 on the market.
I am fond of the chainlink effect on the metal also.
I wonder am I the only gun nut that bench shoots all my handguns at 25 yards just to see what they are capable of with good ammo?
Most of my 1911s are Kimbers (4) and they all shoot very, very, well at 25 from a bench?
Most of my shooting is offhand of course.
I even benched at 25 my Beretta 21, a G-27, and a Smith M-60 3" in 357.
Just curious.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Aheadshot (Oct 17, 2014)

I like them,you got me thinking about adding to my collection!


----------

